

Ask HN: Would you agree with your company boycotting an entire country? - secfirstmd

Would you agree with your company boycotting an entire country for human rights abuses? For example South Africa during apartheid.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Yes, up to the boundaries of the law (for example, it's illegal to boycott
Israel)

